# What I want for X-mas



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Dear Santa-what I would like for Christmas is,Buds driving ability,Micros batteries,Tangs pit set-up with all the goodies,the demeanor of Don D,Don S,and Gary who have fun no matter what??Please bring back Da track for great summer racing.Would also love to see my buddy Too Sloo back out soon to make everyyhing complete!!More road less ovals would be nice.Bud to start mass producing the new ride. Want to thank everyone responsible for putting on indoor races thus far.How about you guys,what do you want Mr. claus to bring you???!!??


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

a million dollars  well a millon and a half so its a millon after taxes


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would like:

1. All the BRP racers out to race!
Dick
Orange Racer
David
Nate
And the countless others who have a SC-18!​2. Bud's set up knowledge and race skills
3. Tangs pit equipment
4. RAFster's R/C knowledge


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll go with Micro. It would be nice to get the amount of racers we used to get. I am afaid it is a little late to develope driving skills like Bud, but I am still having a great time racing with everybody. Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and Happy New Year to ALL.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok Bud -- spill it! What is the new ride?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

<perk> did someone say new ride? <perk> <perk>


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what id like to have santa bring me is a place to race our mini race cars


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe a one way plane ticket to C-town(aka BRP country)would help you out Okie!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol i would if i could move my house and job i would in a second lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

buds still speechless on the new ride im thinkin its time we call guedo lol


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You guys are in a lot of trouble,Santa Claus just brought me all of Rafsters pit notes for Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> You guys are in a lot of trouble,Santa Claus just brought me all of Rafsters pit notes for Christmas!!!!!!!!


In that case we have NOTHING to worry about!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well I hope everyone got what they wanted! Santa put in my stocking a can of Whip A$$ AND Spray on Horsepower!

LOOK OUT 

BTW - I am addicted to this little Helicopter I got!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>> I hope that is a new can of whip a$$ since the one You had last year did not work :devil:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Santa brought me a new toy. I'll see if it works Friday night.


----------

